# Best 5.1 in the range of 4k



## prakashr85 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi friends suggest me best sounding 5.1 speakers max budget 4k . I am looking at edifier 5.1 M3500 @3.9k from letsbuy.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2011)

How about Logitech Z506? Sells for 4.1k.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

Prices have increased a lot & as its out of stock there, they didn't update the price..


----------



## prakashr85 (Nov 4, 2011)

Need one with remote

which one is best from the following 

Boston Acoustics MMi2000 Multimedia Speakers . Buy Best Boston Acoustics MMi2000 Multimedia Speakers at Lowest Price Online

and 

Buy F&D 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker - F3000U India Online- Find Price and Reviews for F&D 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker - F3000U –timtara

Buy Edifier M3500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## joy.das.jd (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 for logitech Z506. Good performance. however no remote available for this model. 

The Edifier model you want to buy has a total output of 64W (6W x 4+10W +30W RMS) , while the Logitech one has total output of 75W (8W x 4+16 W+27 watts RMS).

IMO better to get the logitech speakers.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 4, 2011)

There's no remote in Premium Sound 5.1 Speakers AFAIK.For remote you can look into local brands like Frontech,Zebronics or Techcom but you will not find as good as creative, logitech and Altec Lancing offers.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Nov 4, 2011)

Out of your 3 options, the F&D model has the highest RMS. My vote goes for that model.

Offtopic

About 2 years I had a speaker by ALTEC lansing (VS 3251), which had all the feature of a killer speaker. 5.1 surround, aux in input, remotes and 75 RMS, . But my faulty UPS killed that speaker and ALTEC had already discontinued that model. 

How dearly I miss that speaker, whenever I read any topic about 5.1 speaker


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> Out of your 3 options, the F&D model has the highest RMS. My vote goes for that model.



RMS power isn't the only thing to look for..


----------

